# Plug Cut Mullet/Cigs



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey guys, Cuda here. I'm naturally from FL but I went up on a vacation to AK to do some salmon fishing. Over there we used some plug cut herring and jigged it up and down from the sides of the boat. I was wondering if I could apply those techniques and throw it from the pier on a Carolina rig and let it sink then slowly reel it in for spanish or bonita or bluefish, kings etc. Would it work?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It would be fine for blues for sure. Kings and big Spanish will usually dart at spinning baits to check them out, but often won't hit them as if they know something is "off" about them.


----------



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Okay Thanks I'll try it out.


----------

